# One More Bandsaw Box



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

This is it..... the LAST Christmas present that I have to make this year....hopefully. I still have to attach the drawer pull. I used Peruvian walnut, padauk, and purpleheart.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Oh!!!! I likey 
That's beautiful. I'm waiting for my new blades to come in so I can do some more. Don't think they'll be that nice though.
What is Peruvian walnut?
Also when you do boxes with multiple species, do you glue them all up as one? Then cut them out?


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Oh!!!! I likey
> That's beautiful. I'm waiting for my new blades to come in so I can do some more. Don't think they'll be that nice though.
> What is Peruvian walnut?
> Also when you do boxes with multiple species, do you glue them all up as one? Then cut them out?


The only thing I know about Peruvian walnut is that it is walnut that comes from Peru. I had never heard of it until I visited Houston Hardwoods and they had a few pieces of it in the "scrap" bin. It looked like it would work ok for BS boxes so I picked it up. It seems very soft compared to other walnuts. It probably has another name.

Yes, I do a glue-up first. I took pics all through this, and I will make this into a build thread if ya'll want it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> The only thing I know about Peruvian walnut is that it is walnut that comes from Peru. I had never heard of it until I visited Houston Hardwoods and they had a few pieces of it in the "scrap" bin. It looked like it would work ok for BS boxes so I picked it up. It seems very soft compared to other walnuts. It probably has another name.
> 
> Yes, I do a glue-up first. I took pics all through this, and I will make this into a build thread if ya'll want it.


That would be cool. I'm in the process of doing more for gifts, just been wrapped up in other duties. Hopefully I can get some done in time.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

*Bandsaw Box Build*

Disclaimer: My way is not the only way and most probably not the best way.

1. I start by gluing up 3/4" pieces of......whatever.
2. I usually take time to make a template in case I want to use the same design again.
3. Draw the outline directly on the workpiece. Some like to draw the design on a piece of paper and rubber cement it to the workpiece. To me, that is just an extra step.
4. Cut out the box shape.

more to come.....


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

5. Scribe a line approx 1/4" or so along the back.
6. Cut the back off.
7. Draw the outline of the drawer(s). 
more..........


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

really nice work:thumbsup:
and im looking foward to seeing the rest:yes::yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Me to!!! This is great. Nice pics with description. 
Thanks jones.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

This is a really great thread. Awesome box by the way. I have been so interested in there BS boxes. I was really curious how they were done. I can't wait for more. Id love to try one but first I reckon i'd need to get a bandsaw.... it ain't looking good anytime soon.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

8. Cut out the center, which will become the drawers. In doing this, you will have to decide where your blade point of entry will be. I try to pick a spot which runs with the grain. Look at pic 7. The pencil is pointing to my entry point.
9. Once the center is cut out, glue the entry point back together. 
10. Scribe a line (approx 1/4-1/2") on the front and back of the center section.
11.Cut along the lines, front and back.
more coming..........


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

12. Cut out the drawer(s). In this box I had only one drawer, but two separate compartments. 
13. NOW is the time to sand the drawer interiors. 
14. Glue the sides of the drawers back on.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

15. Use a drum sander, spindle sander or whatever you have to dress up the drawers and sand the inside of the box itself. 
16.Glue the back of the box back on.
17 Sand sand sand.
18. Round off the edges.

one more............


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice box.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Awesome tutorial. Thumbs up!!!!
Thanks for taking the time to explain in detail. 
Great job. What size blade did you use? What's the tpi?


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

19. Make a drawer pull, and glue it on. I use a 1/4" forstner bit and a short piece of 1/4 dowel to attach it.
20. That's it. I didn't cover finishing because that is just a matter of taste.
The design possibilities are only limited by the imagination. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Awesome tutorial. Thumbs up!!!!
> Thanks for taking the time to explain in detail.
> Great job. What size blade did you use? What's the tpi?


I believe it is a 3/16 4tpi, I will check tomorrow to be sure.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

The natural "starburst" pattern in the wood is stunning!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> I believe it is a 3/16 4tpi, I will check tomorrow to be sure.


Do you think it could be done with a 1/4 4tpi? 
That's one of the blades I'm waiting for. Along with a 1/2 inch 3tpi. Both timberwolf blades.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats just purty:yes::yes:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Very cool!! I like that you glued the entry kerf back up. Many leave them and it gives it an unfinished look IMO. I'm more interested in your blades as well. Id like to make some of these down the road but I currently only own resaw blades.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Do you think it could be done with a 1/4 4tpi?
> That's one of the blades I'm waiting for. Along with a 1/2 inch 3tpi. Both timberwolf blades.



Yes I think a 1/4" would work....but... when you design the box you will need to design bigger radius curves. A 1/4" blade will not turn as sharp as narrower blades. A 4tpi blade will be fine. (The thicker the wood, the fewer tpi should be used). Downside is you don't get as smooth of a cut.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very sharp. Love the wood selection, and the starburst pattern on the front. Great project.


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

That looks fantastic. Thanks for the tutorial. I'll be sending this thread to a few friends, and pick up a new blade. 

The grain pattern on the front matches the design of the box so nicely. It makes me think south pacific island or something. Beautiful.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Awsome box !!!*

Been off the board awhile too long.

Very nice work !!!


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

This thread makes me want a bandsaw. I liked the build, most things I've made are of course from cobbling parts together, the idea of starting with a block and just subtracting wood to end up with something neat is a very different thought process.


----------



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nicely done. Looks great.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love the box Sorrowful and this is a great tutorial.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice box and thanks for the tutorial. Something I have to try some day.


----------



## Broken Bat (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the build pics, i've been wondering how those boxes are made. I'll have to give that a try sometime. Yours looks excellent.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

After you cut the back off the box, did you end up sanding that (both the back itself, and the part it glues to)? Same goes with the front and back of the drawer...do you sand those surfaces before gluing them back on (so as to remove the gap caused by the bandsaw cut). Or do you just glue them back on as-is?


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Superb Design…Beautiful Project…That band saw box got A+.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

beelzerob said:


> After you cut the back off the box, did you end up sanding that (both the back itself, and the part it glues to)? Same goes with the front and back of the drawer...do you sand those surfaces before gluing them back on (so as to remove the gap caused by the bandsaw cut). Or do you just glue them back on as-is?


I didn't on that box, but if the saw marks are pronounced, then I will smooth them up some.


----------



## gimmodog (Feb 3, 2013)

Very beautiful and very nice work


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> I didn't on that box, but if the saw marks are pronounced, then I will smooth them up some.


Ok, but when you cut out a drawer....so, you cut the front and back off, and then "scoop" out the inside.... if you don't plan to put felt or flocking inside that drawer, then it means you have to sand the inside of the drawer. Because bandsaw marks would be pretty obvious on the inside of a drawer front and back. But if you sand the inside of the front and back, then that means you would have to sand the front and back edge of the drawer part, right? Because otherwise you would have a bad fit I'd think if you just sanded the front and back and not the edge of the drawer.

Did any of that make sense? 

I guess what I'm saying is that I don't see how you can' get away with not sanding the inside of the front and back pieces, as well as the edge of the drawer cutout itself, if you are going to use the drawers without flocking (because the flocking would cover up the bandsaw marks on the inside of the front and back)


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice work! I've made a couple of bandsaw boxes as a trial, and quite like them. Not as good as yours, so far. I like the idea of laminating woods for them; it never occurred to me. :huh: My local exotic wood supplier has Peruvian Walnut, in wide slices that I've made a couple of cutting boards out of. If you haven't seen this stuff, it's like dark chocolate with darker streaks in it. It's incredible.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Do you think it could be done with a 1/4 4tpi?
> That's one of the blades I'm waiting for. Along with a 1/2 inch 3tpi. Both timberwolf blades.


I used a 1/8" 10tpi blade for mine. You have to take your time, but you ca make nice tight turns with it. I built some reindeer for Christmas with that blade. Buy a couple though, because you _will_ break some.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Stunning band saw box! Like the shape and the wood color mix used. Beautiful feather pattern on the amazing wood. Thanks for the great tutorial and photos.

_______________________________
-www.sawblade.com


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

beelzerob said:


> I guess what I'm saying is that I don't see how you can' get away with not sanding the inside of the front and back pieces, as well as the edge of the drawer cutout itself, if you are going to use the drawers without flocking (because the flocking would cover up the bandsaw marks on the inside of the front and back)


I see what you mean now.. Yes, you should smooth out the front and back drawer INSIDES before you glue the drawers together. The key is to sand everything before gluing anything, but you do not want to get so aggressive in sanding that you cause the drawer fronts to not be flush with the outside. Flocking is a good way to eliminate a lot of sanding.


----------

